
It’s Brutal: Man Who Tested Positive for Covid-19 Shares the Innocent First Symp - xbmcuser
https://www.boredpanda.com/man-tested-positive-covid-19-coronavirus-describe-symptoms/
======
TakakiTohno
Everyone who thinks it's not a big deal and the young people who are still
partying and hanging out as normal need to read this twice

------
lowii
And it gets much worse. Seeing how he didn't need a ventilator, this is only
slightly worse than the "mild" cases we hear about.

------
valuearb
The virus apparently destroys your editing abilities.

------
tomohawk
On the one hand, I can't believe the guy dressed his daughter and drove her to
daycare. On the other hand, it shows how this affects peoples thinking.

~~~
java-man
that's the point. unless you are hit on the head with the test result, you
tend to continue the daily routine (and possibly infect others).

